# 1904 Model - The New Motor?



## Jesse McCauley (May 9, 2017)

Anyone have any insights?

My gut tells me early motorcycle 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geosbike (May 9, 2017)

is it bicycle size?  36 hole ? looks corbin   what size are the spoke holes ?


----------



## Jesse McCauley (May 9, 2017)

It is 36, look like standard guage I think


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geosbike (May 9, 2017)

whats it look like inside the brake


----------



## geosbike (May 10, 2017)

would you sell or trade that hub


----------



## bricycle (May 10, 2017)

I like your gut.


----------

